# pptpd - Verbindung vorhanden aber kein Zugriff



## generador (23. Oktober 2005)

Hi

Ich habe auf meinem Server einen poptop Server eingerichtet.
Ich kann problemlos mit dem XP Client connecten allerding kann ich keine Daten zu anderen Clients senden bzw empfangen.

Das System ist Suse 9.2 mit der orginal pptpd Version.
Ich denke das es nur eine Kleinigkeit ist allerdings finde ich diese zur Zeit leider nicht

Danke


----------

